# Hilfe zu dem Windows Media Player Equalizer



## Warlock54 (26. November 2010)

Hey Leute !
Ich würde gerne den Windows Media Player Equalizer so einstellen, dass meine gehörte Musik besser klingt^^. Als Kopfhörer am PC benutze ich die AKG K518 dj und hätte gerne mehr Bass. An meinem MP-3 Player mit den gleichen kofhören hört sich jedes Lied besser an, dort habe ich nämlich als Equalizer-Einstellung "Jazz"...Bässe und so sind einfach druckvoller und Musik allgeimen hört sich somit besser an. Ich höre überwiegend House und Hip-Hop.  Bei dem sogenannten Grafikequalizer vom Media Player bräuchte ich eben Hilfe den besser anzupassen, bei mir sind da die Werte alle bei 0, also nichts eingestellt. Könnt ihr mit helfen ?

Anbei ist ein screenshot. Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus , mfG


----------



## Spieler22 (26. November 2010)

Generell würd ich vom WMP EQ abraten. Der sorgt ziemlich schnell dafür, das Lieder verzerren und matchig klingen. Was hast du denn für eine Soundkarte? 

Falls du es dennoch probieren möchtest. Hebe die 3 linken Regler um maximal 4 Punkte an. Dadurch sollte der Bass ein wenig kräftiger klingen.


----------



## Warlock54 (26. November 2010)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Generell würd ich vom WMP EQ abraten. Der sorgt ziemlich schnell dafür, das Lieder verzerren und matchig klingen. Was hast du denn für eine Soundkarte?
> 
> Falls du es dennoch probieren möchtest. Hebe die 3 linken Regler um maximal 4 Punkte an. Dadurch sollte der Bass ein wenig kräftiger klingen.



Ok danke dir schonmal ! 
Soundkarte hab ich keine, hab onboard. Aber mit dem Sound-Treiber hab ich auch einen equalizer, der schaut so aus, hab ein bild gemacht: 
btw: Die werte reichen dort von -20 bis 20


----------



## PEG96 (26. November 2010)

Wenn´s vernünftig klingen soll, dann pack ne anständige soundkarte rein z.B
Xonar dx
Xonar Ds
Oder ne creative, die sind bassiger abgestimmt, was mir nich so gefällt. Außerdem verbauen die alte bauteile, die sie schon auf der audigy 2zs eingesetzt haben und verlangen dafür 100€.
Auzentech karten sind auch basslastig abgestimmt, haben aber im gegensatz zu den creative hochwertige bauteile.
Is aber letztlich ne frage des geschmacks, ich mag die xonars wesentlich lieber. 
Xonar Essence STX FTW


----------



## Warlock54 (27. November 2010)

ja könnt ihr mir dann pls mit dem Treiber-Equalizer helfen ? thx, mfG


----------



## Klutten (27. November 2010)

Da wird dir niemand bei helfen können, denn das muss man einfach live hören. Es ist nicht möglich aus der Ferne mal eben ein paar Regler hoch oder runter zu stellen ...und dann klingt es "besser". Du musst doch am besten wissen, wie es für dich stimmig rüberkommt.

Ansonsten kann ich von dem Gedöns auch nur abraten. MP3-Musik klingt nie perfekt und wenn dann noch minderwertige Hardware benutzt wird, macht es die Sache nicht besser. Höre deine CDs lieber im Original auf einer Stereoanlage.


----------



## Warlock54 (27. November 2010)

ja schon, aber mit meinem mp3-player hört sich die musik trotzdem besser an, weil da wurden die equalizer einstellungen geändert. Sobald ich aber am Pc was änder am Eq. hört sichs gleich mal sch*** an xD. So paar Grundtipps könntet ihr mir ja geben, bin halt absoluter Noob was equalizer angeht^^. 


ps: Ich kauf mir vllt bald einen receiver und schließ dann 2 gescheite Boxen an den PC. So ein receiver verbessert ja auch die Qualität der Musik oder? Zusätzlich noch eine Soundkarte zu kaufen wird schon bisschen zu teuer. Also onboard + receiver + gescheite LS wär schon gut oder? Hat so ein Receiver auch so etwas wie einen Equalizer o.Ä. ?
mfG


----------



## PEG96 (27. November 2010)

Viele receiver haben vorne drehregler für lautstärke bass und treble.
Ein reveiver verstärkt das signal nur. Einige können noch z.B. stereo signale upmixen auf 5.1, das würde ich aber nich empfehlen, da sich dann die musik nich mehr so anhört, wie sie im orginal is.(klangverfälschungen)


----------



## Rinkadink (27. November 2010)

Subjektiv klingt Musik beim EQ etwas besser, wenn man von links nach rechts einen kleinen Bogen nach unten einstellt. D.H. den untersten Khz Wert so lassen, den zweiten auf -2 usw. bei den höheren Khz Werten den Bogen wiederum leicht anheben, sodass die Höhen nicht so dumpf klingen


----------



## Warlock54 (27. November 2010)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> Subjektiv klingt Musik beim EQ etwas besser, wenn man von links nach rechts einen kleinen Bogen nach unten einstellt. D.H. den untersten Khz Wert so lassen, den zweiten auf -2 usw. bei den höheren Khz Werten den Bogen wiederum leicht anheben, sodass die Höhen nicht so dumpf klingen



Ok das ist schonmal ein sehr guter Tipp, danke ^^. Gilt die Beschreibung jetzt für den Equalizer von dem Treiber (hab mal auch ein Bild davon mitgepostet weiter oben) ?


----------



## DAEF13 (27. November 2010)

Links sind die tiefen Frequenzen, rechts die Hohen. 
Also links höher einstellen

Ich persönlich war anfangs auch immer auf Bass ausgerichtet, aber eine Loudness Einstellung klingt mMn besser.

Erst hatte ich ein P5N-D mit Realtek Chip - klang sch...
Also eine günstige X-Fi für ~35€ (Xtreme Audio) - klang schon recht gut 
Danach kam's X58 SLI LE - wieder mit Realtek - kaum von der X-Fi zu unterschieden.

Ich bin aber auch nicht sehr verwöhnt, was Lautsprecher/Klang angeht, da ich nur ein X-540 hab, welches mir aber vollkommen ausreicht.


----------



## Rinkadink (27. November 2010)

Warlock54 schrieb:


> Ok das ist schonmal ein sehr guter Tipp, danke ^^. Gilt die Beschreibung jetzt für den Equalizer von dem Treiber (hab mal auch ein Bild davon mitgepostet weiter oben) ?



Jupp, gilt auch dafür, da es ja die Einstellungen für die jeweiligen Frequenzen sind. 10Khz=10Khz. Ich bevorzuge aber den EQ im WMP, da man bei unterschiedlichen Musikrichtungen auch noch schneller nachjustieren kann. Bei Rockmusik wirst du zB merken, dass du eine sehr geile und drückende Bassdrum hast, wenn du den niedrigsten Frequenzregler ganz links nach oben ziehst und die beiden nächsten rechts davon etwas absenkst. Ergebnis ist ein Druckvollerer Bassdrum und gleichzeitig weniger dröhnen. Kommt natü auch drauf an, was du für ne Anlage dran hast


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. November 2010)

Warum spielst du nicht einfach selbst so lang an den Reglern rum bis dir der Klang gefällt? Links sind die tiefen Frequenzen, rechts die hohen. Schiebt man den Regler nach oben, wird das jeweilige Frequenzband lauter. Welche exakte Einstellung da für dich richtig ist kann dir hier niemand sagen. Das musst du einfach mal durch ausprobieren rausfinden.
Allerdings sollte man die Regler am EQ nur behutsam einsetzen um nicht ins Übersteuern zu geraten, das macht die Lautsprecher auf Daur kaputt. Und wirklich besser macht man den Klang damit nie, man täuscht es seinem Gehör nur vor, Loudness (also angehobene Tiefen und Höhen) kommt einem immer erstmal fülliger vor. Allerdings gehen dadurch Dynamik und Detailliertheit verloren. Wenn du wirklich besseren Klang willst musst du einfach in bessere Klangkomponenten investieren (Soundkarte, Lautsprecher, Verstärker, evtl. Kopfhörer). Dann muss man auch nichtmehr am EQ rumpfuschen


----------

